# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  .!. حركات للنك نيم .!.

## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اليوم جايبه لكم حركتات للنك نيم لاطشتنهم من عند واحد غالي علي بس مابقول من هو آخر الموضوع بقول*
*يالله تفضلو خدو ليكم منهم اللي يعجبكم* 



*ⓐ ⓑ ⓒ ⓓ ⓔ ⓕⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽⒾⒿⓀⓁ ⓂⓃⓄⓅⓆⓇ ⓈⓉⓊⓋⓌⓍ ⓎⓏ ⓐ* 
*o(‧'''‧)o (#‵′)凸 　(‵▽′)ψ (づ￣ ³￣)づ »-(¯`v´¯)-» ﹏﹋ ﹌ ︵︶︹︺ ≈* 
*☜ ☞ ► ◄ ▪ ▫ ▧ ▨ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▩ ◘ ◙ ◢ ◣ ◥ ◤ ⊹⊱⋛⋋ ⋌⋚⊰⊹ 『』 【 】〖〗╝╚╔ ╗ →← ↘ ↕ ❣••● ➸ ✟ ➹ ↑↓ ▌ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▂▃▅▆█ 回 〓≡≒ ▽ 凸 ★ △ ▲ ♟ ✖ ｡◕‿◕｡* 
*☆ ☀ εїз 卐 ※ ╰☆╮ ✿ ஐ ✲ ღ ❀ ＊ ㄨ ≮≯* 
*o ｡｡ べ&ograve;べ あぃ ￡╋ ω ㊣ § ■Θ I し↑↓← → ↘↙ ↔↕〓 ☆ ★┣┓┏┫× △ ▲◢ ◣◥ ◤ ‰‰ Ωжф юЮ ﻬஐஓღ━╃ ╄━ 卍 ┛┗ ★ ☆* 
*α в c ∂ ε ғ g н ι נ к ℓ м η σ ρ q я s т υ v ω x ү z ά в ς đ έ ғģħ ί ј ķ Ļ м ή ό ρ q ŕ ş ţ ù ν ώ xч ž* 

*® ๑۞๑ ๑۩ﺴ ﺴ۩๑ ⊙ ✎ ஓ ® ۩ﺴ ﺴ۩๑ ﻬ ஐ ღ ♧｡◕｡ ♬♩ ♭ ♪ ▶ ▧ ▨ ♨ ◑ ↔ ↕ ↘ ๑۞ ๑ ๑▄ █ ▌ ▒ ◊ © ◦* 
*ツ ₪ ●◦•° ╝╔♠╗╚ ♪ εïз۵இ۵ ♀ஐ ♥»-(¯`v´¯)-» *¤°¤¤￼ װ פ ۝ ° , § ™ ) •« || ¤ ( ® » ¨ ô ₪ א ש Д Ψ Ω Θ œ*  
*وبس*
*مسروقين من سبيس خالي ماحد يقول له* 
*تحياتي*
*..الضحكة البريئه..*

----------

كيوت قير (02-18-2011)

----------


## P!nk Cream

هههههههههههههههههههه

أفاا علييش بس من زماااااان قلت له أنتظرش اني 

تسلمي..الضحكة البريئة ..على الحركاات الروووعة

----------


## سكاكر ورديه

يسلمووو حبيبتي ..
يعطيج العافيه ..
وااااااايد حلووووين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكمـــ
جاري التجربة
انشااء الله خمووخه ولا يهمج
عطيني رابط السبيس واني احط في المقدمة
خوووخة بااقت 
ههههههههههههه
الصرااحة شكلهمـ حلووين
مشكووورة وعطاج الله العافية

----------


## دموع طفلة

يسلموووو خيتوووو الضحكة البريئة ع الحركاااااااات

وربيي يعطيكِ الف عاااافية

تحيييتي

أنين القلب

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*اني قلت ليكم لاتقولون خلاص مره فانيه ماببوق*
*احم كوح اتشو يرحمنا ويرحمكم*
*تسلمولي ع المرور*
*يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه*
*لاخلا ولا عدم*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## hope

يسلموو على الطرح ضحكوه

و لا اتشووي واجد ههه



يعطيك ربي الف عافية 

تحياتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هههه*
*تسلمي حبوبتي ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*لاعدمناكِ يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## كيوت قير

شكرا

----------


## كلثمـ

*يسلمو على الحركـآت*

*ⓀⒶⓁⓉⒽⒶⓂ*

*يعطيكـ آلعـــآفيه*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------

